

Ask HN: How do I get founders/partners? - andrejewski

I am in a situation where I have a great project, but no one to share it with. I need to get a team because the project is infinitely expanding in all directions (like the universe or the internet). What are some sure-fire ways to get a good founder or two? Heck, even a place to look? Anyone with advice?<p>[I am working on the front-end of the project and planning the back-end right now, for what its worth. The business model/strategy is already made also.]
======
igorsyl
Where are you located? If you want your cofounders to live near you then I
suggest attending meetup and hacking events. If you are open to working
remotely, then HN might be a good place to showcase your work and recruit
someone to help you with your project.

In any case, any demo--regardless how crude it is--is more valuable than a
description of it.

~~~
andrejewski
I am one of the very first 'startup'-types ever to be in my town near Lake
Erie. The only conferences where I live are private company-only ones. Hacking
is still a degrading term here. I freelance right now, here's my site:
mayorpear.com

As for a demo, maybe a description is a better conveyer of value right now.
But thank you for commenting by all means, usually I go unheard on HN.

~~~
true_religion
Tip about your site: If there is no 'we', don't say 'we' in reference to your
company.

I'd be more interested in your portfolio as well than your pitch.

------
true_religion
Step 1.

Tell them about your project. Don't hype it up, just tell them about it.

Let's practice here.

Me: What is your project?

You: .......

------
andrejewski
To end this post, I want to just say that this post was intended to help me
find WAYS of finding partners, not to pitch my product. The only one of you to
provide relative, good information was igorsyl. Thank you, igorsyl. If I
wanted to pitch my product, I would have.

------
igorsyl
Do you have a demo?

~~~
andrejewski
Yeah, but it is more of a facade that can only run client side
JavaScript/jQuery, more than anything is it a model of the UI/UX. I haven't
even put it on my server yet. (I don't want to scare anyone off...)

------
andrejewski
Anyone?

~~~
andrejewski
Anyone?

~~~
andrejewski
Anyone?

~~~
andrejewski
What the parent node said.

~~~
Jonanin
Reply to your own comments on HN more, and the co-founders will surely come

